# Poster Boy Adopted>>>>>



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Remember Valentino?? Over this last weekend he has found his forever home!! After 10 months of love and devotion from HBGRR a special family from Los Gatos, CA decided to give him the home he deserves. Thank You Jody & HBGRR for never letting his dream fade.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

It is a very Merry Christmas indeed!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, what a cutie, he deserves a good home, thanks Rick and Jody


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great news. What a holiday gift for him.... a new home.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aww! Way to go buddy!!! 

Do you have any recent pics of him???


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Steve, I heard this yesterday and sleeping last night was so much more Peaceful! You should post his current photo. He looks great now!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a real small pic of him but it soooooooooooooo captures what a loving boy he is:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah and this has to been a great Xmas for him.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh Lord how I remember him. Is there an after shot???? Man he turned out great and loosk like fun WHat a great Christmas surprise


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a Christmas blessing all around!


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

There isn't a happier person on this earth than me to hear that Valentino found a home. What a wonderful Christmas gift.

Deborah
Los Angeles


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow what a handsome guy he is!!!  He looks soooo much better!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW what a difference love and attention will do for a guy. I am so happy he has his furever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merry Christmas, Valentino!*

*Merry Christmas to Valentino and his loving family!!

I agree-I couldn't have received a better Christmas Present!!*


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

that is so great to read! I am very happy he's in his forever home! Lots of love to the new family!


----------

